# Recon Marine After BRC



## wahoo94 (Apr 7, 2012)

First off let me apologize if this is posted somewhere else on the forum I searched and was not able to find anything. Okay so I know after a student graduated BRC he is technically considered a Recon Marine. However after they graduate from BRC are they placed into reconaissance batallions? Also are these reconaissance batallions seperate from regular Marine infantry or are they added onto them? Also after graduating BRC what other special training schools would recon marines be sent to, or does that depend on the need of the Marines. Thanks again.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 7, 2012)

wahoo94 said:


> First off let me apologize if this is posted somewhere else on the forum I searched and was not able to find anything. Okay so I know after a student graduated BRC he is technically considered a Recon Marine. However after they graduate from BRC are they placed into reconaissance batallions? Also are these reconaissance batallions seperate from regular Marine infantry or are they added onto them? Also after graduating BRC what other special training schools would recon marines be sent to, or does that depend on the need of the Marines. Thanks again.


 

First off post an Intro as per forum rules and you might get an answer...

thread closed


----------

